# Couple questions....



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I am going to the Reading R/I academy this month. Just got a few questions since I got no idea what to expect.

1. Do you need to bring anything? 
2. What should you wear?
3. How is the academy?
4. How closely does it relate to the real world? I/E my EMT course was nothing like the real world of EMS.
5. Do you have to have a duty belt or anything like that?

Ill post more if I think of them.

Thanks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> I am going to the Reading R/I academy this month. Just got a few questions since I got no idea what to expect.


I'm glad you asked - I was going to as well. 8) MPTC has the equipment list for basic on their site, but not the reserve academy...and they don't say or tell you anything.


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

If you're going to the reserve/intermittent academy show up in casual business (no jeans) with a couple of pens and a notebook. Also make sure you bring your check book or some cash. CPS is usually there selling the text books you need on the first couple of nights. At least this is the way the Plymouth R/I Academy was when I went to it about 7 years back.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just asked someone who attended NERPI the last time around...he said jeans and a t-shirt; doesn't matter. However, I will be airing a little more on the conservative side - at least for the first class.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

hey I am going too


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

All you need is pen/paper for the first few weeks. Evenutally you'll need a duty belt towards the end of the course. Don't get too excited....just like the adcademy, the there is a lot more classroom work than hands on stuff


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

All you will need is a couple of pens and a notebook. Dress in decent dress clothes. You will need money to purchase your books but you dont need it the first day.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I start the RA in Boylston on Monday. I received a letter with rules and regulations...Proper dress at ALL times. No jeans, sweats, tees, etc....If your department has a specific policy you are expected to comply.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

When I went through SSPI, the dress code was bussiness casual, and textbooks were included in the price of the program.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

stm4710 said:


> I am going to the Reading R/I academy this month. Just got a few questions since I got no idea what to expect.
> 
> 1. Do you need to bring anything?
> 2. What should you wear?
> ...


I went to Boylston for the R/I 
1. Pens and notebook and money for books
2. For us it was no jeans, no sneakers but nothing to fancy a polo shirt and pants will be fine
3. It depends on what you put in to it if you listen and pay attention and read the books and handouts then it is usually good but if you don;'t then you won't learn as much.
4. it does teach you what you can and can not do so it does relate to the real world but there were some things that did not.
5. there were people who made it through the whole thing with out a belt. but I would recommend getting one so you get used to it.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Seems like its going to be fun. 100 pages of reading is little dry, :rd: but it dont bother me......I waited a long time to go. How was it for you guys?


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

should we be reading?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Water only no coffee!! It's a diuretic...the Plymouth guys know.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Philly said:


> should we be reading?


Only if you haven't been paying attention...or sleeping during Powerpoint presentations if you're in the other class. :t:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

frank said:


> Only if you haven't been paying attention...or sleeping during Powerpoint presentations if you're in the other class. :t:


I am in your class frank.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

2-Delta said:


> Water only no coffee!! It's a diuretic...the Plymouth guys know.


The Agawam guys know as well.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Philly said:


> I am in your class frank.


I know.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Are you ready for the exam tomorrow?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I banged out of my EMS job early to night to study. I am nervous, but I will study on. Im glad I got Joe and the power points. I have been trying to keep up with the reading. I got everything that will be on the test circled in big red letters........


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Personally - I haven't studied (no time) but I have have a good grasp on most of the concepts and faith that I will do fine...if not, I'll be calling Larry next week.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I got an 88


There were about 4 questions I was on the line about. I wish I knew the ones I got wrong, I felt pretty confident doing it.


----------

